# Pluto :)



## bananaguise (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey all,

Meet Pluto, my new (as of Friday) male fuzzy. Isn't he adorable!!


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

He is so handsome! You are lucky to have him!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Aww.  I was wondering where that planet went. He's quite cute. Males are such loves.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

so cute!


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

The extra fuzzies just tug at my heart strings!


----------

